# ID HELP



## MANS (Jun 18, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

its a poisonous bum fish. don't touch it or your hands will smell like an arse for months.... :shock:

orrrrrr, it could be a port jackson/wobbygong shark...


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

port jackson/wobbegong?? like they are the same species? Definitely a white pointer, watch them teeth!


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

Tis a Port Jackson Shark - Wobbegongs have kind of flatter heads.

http://www.fish.gov.au/fishnames/fishnames.php?pid=89

Also all the Wobbegongs I have seen in the West Coast tend to have tassles around their mouths

http://www.fish.gov.au/fishnames/fishnames.php?pid=114

Not very sharky looking sharks are they?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Definitely a Port Jackson Shark.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yep, Port Jackson Shark. Not protected in Port Jackson or any other NSW waters (except for Marine Parks of course)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

But wobbegongs are protected in NSW.


----------



## MANS (Jun 18, 2008)

Are they protected in VIC?


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

firstly, I still say it is a white pointer. Secondly, I have heard they arent too good on the tooth (port jacksons that is) so why keep them?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

MANS said:


> Are they protected in VIC?


Neither Port Jackson sharks nor wobbegong sharks are protected in Victoria. Wobbegongs are not too bad on the plate, but I've never heard of anyone eating a PJ.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

It's Robbie McEwen!


----------



## johns (Apr 16, 2008)

forsure its Port Jacko


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

its a good mate of mine.
his name is a Port Jackson shark.
how i know


> Large, blocky, pig-like head. Dorsal spines present, terminating well below tips of dorsal fins. Dorsal fins pointed. Distinct, dark bridle pattern running from upper back onto pectoral fins and along flanks. Dark stripe also runs from the cheeks over the eyes and across the supra-orbital ridges


http://www.elasmodiver.com/Port_Jackson_shark.htm


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

on 2nd thought it is a funny man with a hat, his hands are going to smell really bad :lol: :lol:


----------



## MANS (Jun 18, 2008)

Gents - thanks for your comments. So :shock: it is look like I was lucky that I let this funny fish go buck offshore. Anyway that day I got couple good size snappers & 3-off gummy sharks. 
It was on Fingal Beach (VIC) 3 month ago.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

and that will be the last time he asks for a fish id! also probably the last time he allows his photo to be taken with that hat!


----------

